# >>>ATTN: TRUNCATED SNAPSHOT ON "isc.portsnap.freebsd.org"<<<



## Niatross (Jul 22, 2014)

As we speak, Portsnap snapshot is truncated on  "isc.portsnap.freebsd.org".

Fetch it from a different server.

Example:


```
portsnap -s ec2-sa-east-1.portsnap.freebsd.org fetch
```


----------

